# Co2 Refill In Perth



## Scrivenovski (6/10/12)

Those of you in Perth, where do you refill your CO2 bottles?


----------



## Diesel80 (6/10/12)

scrivenovski said:


> Those of you in Perth, where do you refill your CO2 bottles?




Brewmart Bayswater.

I normally just exchange as they only fill mondays. Can exchange saturdays up until 1:00pm i think.
Cheers,

D80


----------



## Kiwimike (8/10/12)

SOR TwoC in Bibra Lake swap a bottle (7 days), same with Bootleg in Maddington (5 1/2 days) Malthouse in Welshpool refill (5 1/2 days)


----------



## Doogiechap (8/10/12)

Australian Safety Engineers

http://www.ase.net.au/services/gas-cylinder-testing-filling/

45 Catalano Circuit
Canning Vale
Western Australia 6155

P: +61 8 9456 2066

My last fill was about 12 months ago and was about $25 for 5Kg


----------



## keifer33 (8/10/12)

This mob is very handy aswell

Pressure Testing Service
115 Campbell St, Belmont WA 6104, Australia
(08) 9478 1160


----------

